# Walthers Rated for.380 +P



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

Are the new Walther PPK & PPKS produced by S&W rated for .380 + P Ammo?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

HK9 said:


> Are the new Walther PPK & PPKS produced by S&W rated for .380 + P Ammo?


By .380+P, I'm assuming you're talking about Buffalo Bore as I don't think I've ever seen a box of .380 from anyone else other then BB that actually says +P on it.

You can read the PPK/PPKs manual here: http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/Walther/upload/other/PPK_PPKs.pdf and see that the only references to +P relates to older S&W revolvers, and never to use +P+ in a Walther.

The general consensus is that the heavier .380s, Colt Mustangs, Sig 230/232, and PPKs will handle the hotter .380s just fine, although I would only shoot enough of them to prove reliability and then carry it loaded with the +Ps, they are not range ammo by any means.


----------

